# suche eine Login system Bibliothek für Java



## Harry05 (18. Jan 2020)

Aloha,

habe eine Desktop Anwendung mit dem Framework Gluon Desktop gemacht und ich habe dort ein Login Formular. Ich brauche die Folgenden Funktionen

Anmelden
Login
PW wiederherstellen
user Infos werden in ein DB gespeichert
DB hat mehrer Tabellen
soll wie eine Webseite Funktionieren z.B wie Facebook, Gmail.
gibt es Java Bibliotheken ?

danke im vorraus


----------



## Xyz1 (18. Jan 2020)

Java Authentication Library
					

I am developing a server/client Java application where I need to authenticate the client before sending data, also I need to encrypt the sent data after authentication and to ensure its freshness  ...




					stackoverflow.com
				












						Apache Shiro | Simple. Java. Security.
					






					shiro.apache.org


----------



## Harry05 (18. Jan 2020)

@Tobias-nrw Kann das sein das alle für das web Gedacht sind ? und nicht für den Desktop?


----------



## Xyz1 (18. Jan 2020)

Lässt sich doch adaptieren. Spring ist für Web gedacht.


----------



## Harry05 (18. Jan 2020)

@Tobias-nrw Aber es gibt doch auch Desktop Anwendungen die mit DB +Profil arbeiten da muss es doch eine Lösung für den Desktop Geben


----------



## White_Fox (19. Jan 2020)

Tu doch einfach so, als wäre es eine Webanwendung. Server und Client auf derselben Maschine...?


----------

